# Coffee Drinking in Your Genes? Genetic Variants in Two Genes Linked With Caffeine Int



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Coffee Drinking in Your Genes? Genetic Variants in Two Genes Linked With Caffeine Intake ScienceDaily – Two genes in which variation affects intake of caffeine, the most widely consumed stimulant in the world, have been discovered. A team of investigators from the National Cancer Institute, Harvard School of Public Health, Brigham and Women’s Hospital, and [...]

*Read More...*


----------

